# Strawberry Bicycles



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone here had any experience with Strawberry Bicycles? I've been thinking about getting a metal frame, and ran across a good deal on a lugged frame from Strawberry in my size.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

preacherman said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with Strawberry Bicycles? I've been thinking about getting a metal frame, and ran across a good deal on a lugged frame from Strawberry in my size.


Very nice, handmade steel bikes. 

I would go for it.


----------

